
Show HN: A serverless comment engine, alternative comment service to Disqus - metrue
https://github.com/metrue/YoYo
======
KajMagnus
Interesting. What are the main features / benefits? That it's serverless, is
one, are there other things too?

What's your motivation, what's the reason you're building this :- )

Feedback: Privacy problem, I posted a comment, and this then appeared as my
name and comment:

    
    
        myemail - NaN-NaN-NaN NaN:NaN
        
        Test of https://github.com/metrue/YoYo
    
    

having specified `myemail@example.com` as email address.

That means YoYo in practice gives away peoples email addresses, when YoYo uses
`myemail` as the username — most people use well known providers like
`@gmail`.

